# I told you (not) to sit there



## sound shift

Goeiemorgen,

Sometimes I can't recall the most basic things in Dutch .

Hoe zeg je "I told you to sit there"? _Ik vertelde je dat de daar moest zitten_? Ik denk van niet.

 En "I told you not to sit there"? _Ik vertelde je dat je daar niet moest zitten_? Ik vind het raar klinken.


----------



## AllegroModerato

_Ik zei dat je daar moest __zitten_ and _Ik zei dat je daar niet moest zitten_. There are other alternatives, but this is how I would say it.


----------



## sound shift

I see. Thanks.


----------



## bibibiben

There are alternatives indeed, but I agree with AllegroModerato that they are most definitely not among the favored ones in Dutch:

I told you to sit there:
Ik zei (tegen) je (om) daar te zitten.

I told you not to sit there:
Ik zei (tegen) je (om) daar niet te zitten.

Especially "Ik zei je daar niet te zitten" will no doubt be barely acceptable to most people. Any version without "om" seems somehow completely off.

I'm not eager to use these alternatives myself, as they sound rather stilted, but I can imagine saying this:

"Ik zei je toch om daar (niet) te (gaan) zitten?"

Somehow, prop word "toch" helps to make an otherwise awkward expression sound rather natural. The problem with "toch" is, though, that you're implying that you've said the same thing before.

Also, in this case, "Ik vertelde je om..." will  sound weird, as "vertellen" strongly implies that you want to tell a story rather than make a statement. It's safer to replace any "I told you to..." by "ik zei je dat ik..." or "ik zei dat je".


----------



## Janpiet

sound shift said:


> Goeiemorgen,
> 
> Sometimes I can't recall the most basic things in Dutch .
> 
> Hoe zeg je "I told you to sit there"? _Ik vertelde je dat de daar moest zitten_? Ik denk van niet.
> 
> En "I told you not to sit there"? _Ik vertelde je dat je daar niet moest zitten_? Ik vind het raar klinken.



Om het natuurlijker te laten klinken, zou ik 'gaan zitten' gebruiken:
Ik zei je daar te gaan zitten.
en
Ik zei je daar niet te gaan zitten.


----------



## sound shift

Thanks. I didn't know it could be done without "dat".


----------



## luitzen

You can also use the following:

Ik droeg je op daar (niet) te (gaan) zitten/Ik heb je opgedragen daar (niet) te (gaan) zitten.

The use of the verb can slightly change the meaning of the sentence (or rather be context dependent). E.g. I told you (yesterday) to sit there (and wait for me to pick you up again in a few minutes) --> You'll probably use gaan, but in the following sentence, you probably wouldn't: I told you to never sit there (because my dad will get upset if you take his favourite spot).


----------



## AllegroModerato

Unless we were talking about the military or something similar, the use of the verb "opdragen" (to order) in this context strikes me as very odd. I dare to say that no one would say that in an everyday situation.


----------



## luitzen

I think a sentence as "Ik droeg je op daar niet te gaan zitten (nou is je broek vies)" makes perfect sense.


----------



## Lopes

I can't imagine many situations in which a sentence like that would be normal, to be honest.


----------



## bibibiben

There are lots of possibilities, but not all of them sound all that normal. I listed a few of them below. From number 6 onwards I'd say they are no longer acceptable to most native speakers:

I told you to sit there (= to be sitting there):
1. Ik zei dat je daar moest zitten.
2. Ik zei je dat je daar moest zitten.
3. Ik zei tegen je dat je daar moest zitten.
4. Ik zei tegen je om daar te zitten.
5. Ik zei je om daar te zitten.
?6. Ik zei je daar te zitten.
?7. Ik zei tegen je daar te zitten.
 8. Ik zei daar te zitten.

I told you to sit there (= to sit down there):
1. Ik zei dat je daar moest gaan zitten.
2. Ik zei je dat je daar moest gaan zitten.
3. Ik zei tegen je dat je daar moest gaan zitten.
4. Ik zei tegen je om daar te gaan zitten.
5. Ik zei je om daar te gaan zitten.
? 6. Ik zei je daar te gaan zitten.
? 7. Ik zei tegen je daar te gaan zitten.
 8. Ik zei daar te gaan zitten.

I agree with AllegroModerato that 'opdragen' entails a bit more than just to tell somebody to do something. It's more coercive.


----------

